# Watermarking



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

So, it's come to my attention that what few picture I have posted on social media have been ripped off and claimed by others. So, I was wondering if/how y'all water mark? My photos aren't the best so I wasn't expecting people to claim them as their own. I don't mind just simply putting my name on it, but I'd like to make it a little more fancy at some point when I step up my photography. Anyways, sorry for the rant. 
Any ideas on how to go about watermarking? 
Thanks for any and all advice and have a great day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

DevenTheDude said:


> So, it's come to my attention that what few picture I have posted on social media have been ripped off and claimed by others. So, I was wondering if/how y'all water mark? My photos aren't the best so I wasn't expecting people to claim them as their own. I don't mind just simply putting my name on it, but I'd like to make it a little more fancy at some point when I step up my photography. Anyways, sorry for the rant.
> Any ideas on how to go about watermarking?
> Thanks for any and all advice and have a great day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had the same problem so I have refrained from posting any of my work without my info in the Metadata and on the front.
I have a layer created in Light Room 5 that makes it easy to watermark quickly

Someone said this works pretty good although I have not tried it

http://picmarkr.com/


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

With the lightroom app, you can either build a watermark / logo with photoshop, save that as a PNG file and have Lightroom apply that watermark to any exported JPEG files of your images. Or, you can create a simple text watermark with Lightroom itself and have that applied on exported images. 

Another option is a photo site like Zenfolio that lets you upload and store unwatermarked images, but when they are displayed on line, the Zenfolio website puts a watermark over any images displayed so that mark shows up if the images are stolen from there.


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. Really appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

